# 64 Ford 2000 tractor throttle/governor issue PT2



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks I think Im getting down to my governor/throttle problem but of course had to order parts (governor compensator spring assembly). 
New question is as Im going through service manual it states set idle speed to 450-475 RPMs. However mine currently idles at 650-800 rpm. I assume I could tinker with the throttle rod and extend it out more but do I need to? how important is it to idle at 450-475 rpms and or with idle being higher than recommended other than burning gas what other problems may this cause?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey PJ,

Set the idle where *YOU* like it! Normally you can adjust the idle stop screw to adjust idle. If your engine is well worn, you may not be able to get it down to spec.

As an example, I have a diesel that idles at 600-700 rpm, but I don't like it there, so I always adjust the throttle to 1000+ rpm for idling.


----------



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

I kind of figured that but wanted to ask. The reason I asked about governor arm vs idle was while I was messing while I was messing with the throttle rod and governor compensator arm I noticed the governor arm had play in it and would go forward more and decrease engine? Didn't know if extending throttle rod some would decrease rpms?


----------

